# Man behind bars spotted walking dog on bike path



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

Video is lols srs reminded me of MBB.


----------



## eFat (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

looked like an electric scooter, probably not allowed


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

sfgiantsfan said:


> looked like an electric scooter, probably not allowed


Maybe, maybe not. Call the cops if anything. This a recipe to get shot, srs. I don't want mbb hurt.

Here's the guys quote.

"I had both a knife and a gun. This lady did the most stupid thing you could do, and she was lucky I'm a sane person and know the meaning of 'reasonable force'."

"If you think someone is doing something illegal, call the police, don't confront them."

"I'm buying a can of bear mace."


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Not a bicycle, not an ebike. It's an electric scooter. It is not afforded the protections or access of an ebike. The lady was doing the right thing in self policing her public pathways. She was out of her league when she tries to punch above her weight class though. I applaud her for standing up for her trails.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

Pretty sure this is what he's citing. I saw some law in 2014 but then I guess this trumps it all? I dunno.

electric- assist bicycles have been included under the Americans with Disabilities Act (ADA) recently, so persons who are medically disabled may use them regardless of trail rules.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

He is still not on an electric assist bicycle. This is one of the things we notice and worry about as land managers. Once you open up to one motorized conveyance, others will try to get their foot in the door and take advantage of it. One more thing, ADA access is often a red herring. Not every trail, everywhere, must provide ADA accessibility. As long as there is similar access, somewhere, that counts.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

Yep, good for her for standing up to the e-rider. I guess all those claims of everyone loving them and just wanting to ride them is more BS from these guys.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

I am reluctant to comment, but what the hell. Does anyone believe that arse-hat was on his way to a "Dr.'s appointment." I am calling BS. The the dip sh!$ could not even politely communicate with a trail user, and basically an older woman who was freaked out, about his contraption. he should turn in his "man-club' membership card for uploading this fiasco. The rider has no clue, just another "rule-follower."


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeTowpathTraveler (Aug 12, 2015)

This should have the city planners and land managers upset. Classic Seinfeld scooter chase scene....


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Silentfoe said:


> Not a bicycle, not an ebike. It's an electric scooter. It is not afforded the protections or access of an ebike. The lady was doing the right thing in self policing her public pathways. She was out of her league when she tries to punch above her weight class though. I applaud her for standing up for her trails.





sfgiantsfan said:


> Yep, good for her for standing up to the e-rider.


Perhaps she was in the right for standing up for her trails (paved path), but trying to physically block his way was very out of line. No need to escalate the situation, just call the cops at that point.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Maybe, maybe not. Mostly not, because she's small and couldn't do much about it. If I caught someone riding where they shouldn't be and they ignored my warning, I would block them as well. But I'm much bigger.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Silentfoe said:


> Maybe, maybe not. Mostly not, because she's small and couldn't do much about it. If I caught someone riding where they shouldn't be and they ignored my warning, I would block them as well. But I'm much bigger.


I just don't see how any physical contact with another person is going to improve any situation.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Some people just deserve a beat down.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

The "Bike" had pedals and according to Pennsylvania ebike law is allowed to operate on bike trails as long as it is limited to 20MPH and sub 750 watts.
The guy does not appear to be breaking the law.








FYI she's a Pennsylvania 5, California 1.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

That's definitely more of a moped. Those pedals are for getting the motor going, not for propulsion. Not an ebike.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

Silentfoe said:


> That's definitely more of a moped. Those pedals are for getting the motor going, not for propulsion. Not an ebike.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Just because it's a crappy electric moped and doesn't look like a bike, it still has pedals and falls under the law if it is limited to 20 MPH and 750 watts. I agree that the pedals are useless and the design is not bike based. Still meets the legal requirements for access.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Actually it doesn't. Look up the law. The pedals cannot be useless. You said it yourself. Mopeds have pedals too.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

By useless, I meant that I wouldn't wan't to pedal them and they they are positioned in an odd spot. They are probably full functional. Whether I like that thing or not, I believe he is legally riding it.
FYI moped are defined as having over 750 watts.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

They are not meant to propel his vehicle. End of story. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

Silentfoe said:


> They are not meant to propel his vehicle. End of story.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


okay. case closed. :thumbsup:


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm kinda sad man behind bars didn't comment on his video.


----------



## portnuefpeddler (Jun 14, 2016)

Silentfoe said:


> Maybe, maybe not. Mostly not, because she's small and couldn't do much about it. If I caught someone riding where they shouldn't be and they ignored my warning, I would block them as well. But I'm much bigger.


 That could be a very bad idea,especially if you are a big dude as you infer,that kinda clears the way for a small guy to pull a weapon out, you're greater size would work against you, just something to think about. I sure hope it never comes to that.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

I am cutting the guy some slack now as he may have been the valet driver in the incident below. If so, then obvious PTSD and the doctor visit completely legit. Wow, these 2 "ladies" are brawlers:

https://www.dallasnews.com/news/cri...ds-women-violent-spree-bishop-arts-police-say

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

cjsb said:


> I am cutting the guy some slack now as he may have been the valet driver in the incident below. If so, then obvious PTSD and the doctor visit completely legit. Wow, these 2 "ladies" are brawlers:
> 
> https://www.dallasnews.com/news/cri...ds-women-violent-spree-bishop-arts-police-say
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Can you copy and paste the article? My ad blockers prevent me from seeing the content and I am not about to fidget with them to read one article.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Klurejr said:


> Can you copy and paste the article? My ad blockers prevent me from seeing the content and I am not about to fidget with them to read one article.


hopefully this works from Dallas Morning News:

A personal injury lawyer and her wife are accused of punching several people at a valet stand Saturday night in the Bishop Arts District after their Mercedes was parked out of view. 
A crowd prevented attorney Amy Witherite and Barbara Witherite from leaving after they assaulted several people, according to a Dallas police report. Officers responded to the disturbance call around 9:15 p.m. in the 400 block of Bishop Avenue. 
A valet employee told police that the incident started when Amy Witherite asked, "Where the [expletive] is my car?" an arrest warrant affidavit says.

On Tuesday, Amy Witherite took responsibility for the incident, which she said was fueled by alcohol, and said her wife should not be blamed.

"I got upset at something I should have never gotten upset at. And it's on me," Amy Witherite said. "It started over something trivial, and I shouldn't have allowed it to happen."

Witnesses described both women as drunk, and the valet employee told police that 50-year-old Amy Witherite was "irate" that her 2017 Mercedes S550 was no longer parked in front of the restaurant. He told her that he would pull the vehicle around, records show. 
Amy Witherite punched the man and then smashed a glass against another man's face, according to police. Barbara Witherite, 56, walked up to another man standing near the valet stand and asked,"Do you think that is funny?" the warrant says.

Barbara Witherite punched and kicked the man, police said. Another man intervened, and both women crossed the street, according to the warrant.

Witnesses told police that once the women crossed the street, Barbara Witherite punched a woman and tried to pull her purse off her shoulder. She knocked the woman down and then grabbed another woman's cellphone, telling the woman she couldn't call police, the warrant says.

Police said witnesses sent video footage of the incident, and one other woman reported being assaulted but did not want to file a report.

Several people intervened, and one man tried to put Barbara Witherite in a headlock. Amy Witherite then punched the man, police reports say.

The women tried to leave in their Mercedes, but the keys were in the valet stand. 
"I really am deeply embarrassed of my behavior," Amy Witherite said. 
She said both she and Barbara Witherite feel "very badly about what happened." 
"I'm going to try to handle this as responsibly as I can," Amy Witherite said. 
She was arrested on three counts of misdemeanor assault.

Barbara Witherite was arrested on four counts of misdemeanor assault and one count of intervening with an emergency call, also a misdemeanor. 
Both women were released on bond from jail Sunday.

VIEW COMMENTS
Tags
CRIME Share
Facebook
Twitter
Email
Print This Story

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Silentfoe said:


> Maybe, maybe not. Mostly not, because she's small and couldn't do much about it. If I caught someone riding where they shouldn't be and they ignored my warning, I would block them as well. But I'm much bigger.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


 On a paved path? You going to pull out spec sheets or quote local statutes? Let me know how that works out for you.


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

cjsb said:


> hopefully this works from Dallas Morning News:
> 
> A personal injury lawyer and her wife are accused of punching several people at a valet stand Saturday night in the Bishop Arts District after their Mercedes was parked out of view.
> A crowd prevented attorney Amy Witherite and Barbara Witherite from leaving after they assaulted several people, according to a Dallas police report. Officers responded to the disturbance call around 9:15 p.m. in the 400 block of Bishop Avenue.
> ...


LOL WTF the two drunk ladies that punched everyone out were married? I didn't know that was even legal in Texas. So that would be a total of 8 misdemeanors...


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

richj8990 said:


> LOL WTF the two drunk ladies that punched everyone out were married? I didn't know that was even legal in Texas. So that would be a total of 8 misdemeanors...


I know, it seems like a combination Mel Brooks - Three Stooges scene.

Crazy on a number of a levels: a personal injury attorney inflicting personal injury, a stand-by-your-gal wife like a vicious attack dog, does this help or hurt their business? Maybe she should market her attack-wife as the Firm's Enforcer who fights for their clients?

How much is that car worth, I am betting well over $100k?

I am going to search Youtube for uploaded video as surely the many witnesses captured this mayhem on video. Although i wonder if the perps have already bought all that footage as these two must be incredibly wealthy. Their best option is to pay-out for everything and move on.

I read some of the comments and one person claimed to be a bar owner of a near by establishment who said he had to ban the couple from his establishment because of their aggressive and rude behavior to others--he wasn't surprised at all.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

see if link to video works






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

sorry for the last post but this should work, specializes in personal injury and drunk driving? I can see why she is expert in both. i doubt Bar does anything regarding her license she has too much money:






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

1. They should both lose their attorney license permanently.

2. What happens in Texas should stay in Texas, unless ZZ Top decides to sing about it.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

I thought this was linked to the original moped thing.... this is a whole different thing. lol.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

She has balls 

Sent from my F3213 using Tapatalk


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Klurejr said:


> I thought this was linked to the original moped thing.... this is a whole different thing. lol.


Yes, I was trying to come up with some reason why the guy in the original video should keep his man-card, and the Dallas Train-Wreck Personal Injury Brawlers was the best I could find.

The only thing missing from the original video trail confrontation is Gomer Pyle running around shouting "Citizens Arrest! Citizens Arrest!"

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Monster Truck (Sep 17, 2009)

Then you might end up in jail. Just call the cops.


----------

